# Puppy shave down for thicker adult coat?



## Toby.Ariel (Apr 16, 2019)

I have an adult tpoo male (6y/o), Toby and a recent addition of 3 months old tpoo female, Ariel

Toby's hair can never stand on top of his head resulting a "bald spot" in the middle where the hair split and fall to the side. Since Ariel is his daughter, I am wanted her to have hair that won't fall apart (thicker) when they are slightly longer.

My groomer, friends and many people told me that I need to shave her down a few times so that her hair will grow thicker. I have read through many threads about puppy grooming but didn't see anyone mentioning that. 

I am currently 50-50 about the decision because I love her puppy hair and I want to enjoy them longer, but a the same time I want her to have thicker coat in the future. Hence I was wondering whether shaving down to grow thicker coat is an old wives tale or does it really work? Because thats what we believe in my region thats 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Shaving a puppy's coat will not make the adult coat thicker.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Shaving your puppy will not make the fur grow thicker. I rather think genetics play a bit of a road. Will probably have the same texture/fur type as its parents.


----------



## Toby.Ariel (Apr 16, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Shaving a puppy's coat will not make the adult coat thicker.


My gut feeling tells me so thats why I am hesitant to shave her. Guess I will just have to wait out 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby.Ariel (Apr 16, 2019)

Mufar42 said:


> Shaving your puppy will not make the fur grow thicker. I rather think genetics play a bit of a road. Will probably have the same texture/fur type as its parents.


I actually feel that genetic plays a more important role thats why I am hesitant in shaving my puppy. Guess I have 50% chance of her growing thicker coat as the mom has nice coat. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Toby.Ariel said:


> I actually feel that genetic plays a more important role thats why I am hesitant in shaving my puppy. Guess I have 50% chance of her growing thicker coat as the mom has nice coat.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Your puppy will eventually go through " coat change" changing from puppy coat to adult. This starts about 8 months of age and lasts a few months. When that is over you will have a different coat than before.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi,

What everyone else said is true. Shaving the coat down will not make the adult coat thicker. That's determined by genetic inheritance. You won't know how the coat will be til after coat change.

It's a good idea to consider shaving her down when coat change starts. Matting is a real issue. You can brush and comb her out fully, daily, and mats will still reappear within minutes (or so it will seem ).

Also, grooming is a part of a poodles life, so even when you love the fluffy all over look, there are bits that do much better with less fur. Face, feet, and tail (FFT) are a good place to start so she'll accept grooming as a normal thing. You can go back to the longer look once you know she'll tolerate grooming as needed.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

When the hair in top my dog Mimi’s head gets past a certain length it starts to get “the part” problem too.
She has thick hair, but it still happens if it’s too long.
I discovered that putting one of those little rubber band bows on it solved the problem. When I take the bow off after a day or two, there’s no part anymore - at least for awhile.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby.Ariel (Apr 16, 2019)

doditwo said:


> When the hair in top my dog Mimi’s head gets past a certain length it starts to get “the part” problem too.
> She has thick hair, but it still happens if it’s too long.
> I discovered that putting one of those little rubber band bows on it solved the problem. When I take the bow off after a day or two, there’s no part anymore - at least for awhile.
> 
> ...


Maybe I should try a shorter length for Toby as we always keep his hair on the longer side. We actually did the rubber band ribbon before and it stood funny when we remove the band (we had a good laugh out of it before we make it back to normal again)









Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby.Ariel (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks for all the advice. It really helps with my decision making as this is my first time having a puppy (Toby was adopted at 3 years old). I am trying to learn as much as I can at raising a puppy and boy I can safely say that it is almost the same as raising a human baby! (All the vet visits and worrying if she has enough nutrition etc) 

I am happy to know that shaving doesn't affect the coat because that means I get to keep her fluffy baby hair for a few months extra! 

Now all we need to do is to pray that she get the better genes from her mom 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Toby.Ariel said:


> Maybe I should try a shorter length for Toby as we always keep his hair on the longer side. We actually did the rubber band ribbon before and it stood funny when we remove the band (we had a good laugh out of it before we make it back to normal again)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love Toby’s Mohawk doo, lol!
Mimi’s stuck in the ‘80s










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

